# getting my new travel trailer next monday!



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

um, you will forgive me if i simply say,,,,,yeeeeeehaaaaaaa!

we go pick up our new trailer monday morning.

for the last couple years we have been camping in a teardrop camper i built originaly for my dog and i to go hunting in.
mamma said she needed just a little bit more to be comfy. she doesn't like sitting under a canopy in freezing rain,,,what a wimp!
so we looked,,,, we looked at anything that coould be pulled with a jeep liberty, or ford ranger pickup.
well,,,,that didn't take long. aside from pop ups wasn't much.
so i looked into old school scotty trailers,, and small canned hams. the more i looked at them,,, the more i hated they get dented,,,leak.. all sorts of stuff.
finaly on a trip last year to washington d.c. we saw a scamp.
fiberglass so no dents if someone leans a bike against it. about as leak proof as you can get. and very light.
ok lets find i nice used one then, tuff to do.
all the nice ones seem to run around 7 or 8 grand. finaly i called the factory and they have several ready to go for under 10. and a custom built 13 foot that weighs 1200 pounds came in about 11,500.
so, its been six weeks and my new baby is built and waiting to be picked up.
we leave sunday to drive to backus minn. where its made. you get a $2,000 factory pickup discount, plus you don't have to pay the $1500 to have it delivered.
and besides,,, contrary to popular belief, backus minnisota is not the end of the earth,,,,,though you can see it from there.:yikes:


----------



## paratrooper (Sep 25, 2011)

Godd for you!!

I am going to some RV shows this month and plan on buying a travel trailer myself!

Have a great summer!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

wow that was quite a ride. 1645 miles.
worth it though, this thing is a great camper.
while we were at the factory a guy had a 1973 he brought in to have the interior redone. the outside looked almost as good as my new one.

i totaly recomend the scamp camping trailers to anyone wanting a reasonable cost, quality built, long lasting camper.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Good for you!!!

Nothing like a house on wheels


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...93160528.69982.297691030279431&type=3&theater


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I bet that roof air will turn it into a meatlocker


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Those look cool and should be very durable.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Shoeman said:


> I bet that roof air will turn it into a meatlocker


 yeah,,,i'm thinking about renting out next deer season if i cna attach hooks to the ceiling.

actualy mamma has asthma so its for her.


and to keep my fish fresh....


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

plugger said:


> Those look cool and should be very durable.


 thats why people drive from all over the country to backus minnisota. you will find very little that lasts as well , and holds their value like scamps,,,,well cept me of course. :yikes:


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

plugger said:


> Those look cool and should be very durable.


 the scamp behind the red pickup truck is a 1973. its back to the factoey for a fresh interior, but the outside looks almost as good as my new one hooked to my liberty


----------

